# Husband Too Ticklish



## sweetdreams75 (Jul 14, 2012)

Is there a way to get around ticklishness? Whenever I nibble on my husbands neck or ear, hoping to start seducing him, he just squirms and laughs. It can be so frustrating. All I want is to turn him on. Don't get me wrong I love that we can tumble around and make each other laugh but I would rather have him growl with pleasure. Any suggestions from other people with ticklish spouses would be greatly appreciated.:scratchhead:


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I am a very ticklish man. 

That said, I can get turned on when my fiancee wiggles her big toe, so I don't require much/any seduction. 

Does your H really require seduction, or is it just a matter of having fun? If it is just fun, then see if there's something else you can do that he likes, such as dressing up, that isn't as much contact.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

speaking of ticklish, my wife has a ticklish problem, as in I'd like to give her oral and she's too ticklish/sensitive in that area...any ideas to work around that? should I start my own thread? LOL


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

See if you can get him to agree to be restrained. Then tickle him until he's writhing in agony/orgasm.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I am extremely ticklish....I would suggest finding the extremely ticklish spots and avoiding them? 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetdreams75 (Jul 14, 2012)

My husband does not have a high libido so I am always trying to seduce him lol. He is going to see the doctor about low testosterone. He would never agree to being tied down. To wiigirl- he is ticklish in all the spots that are normal erogenous zones.


----------

